
Brexit Petition has been hijacked by bots. We know, because we did it - mbgaxyz
https://www.kent.house/uk-petition-article-50-hijacked-by-bots/
======
salawat
Bold move. If it were an American company, they would have been open to
violations of the CFAA. I'm surprised Britain doesn't have an equivalent.

For any aspiring hackers or InfoSec types out there reading this: _Never,
under any circumstances exploit a system you have not gotten express
permission to._

